# feeding frogs millipedes...?



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys, 
I've been reading a few posts on here about millipedes and getting them out of tanks, as i've been taking them out of the tanks I have been putting them into some ziploc containers with some veggies just to see what would happen. 2 weeks later I found about 30 or 40 babies in there. They are very tiny and white(im assuming the white coloration comes from not having a fully developed exoskeleton) There size makes me want to give them to newly morphed frogs and my stubborn man creek that will not eat fruit flies. Has anyone tried this? And does anyone know any nutritional facts about them? 
By the way if anyone wants to try it i just put some coco fiber in a container, and every couple days put a small portion of vegatable in there, so far they have been really liking tomatoes and cucumbers. Thanks. Anthony.


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I have no advice or info, but I think that's an interesting idea. Let us know if you try it, and how it goes!

Bev


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Personally, after working so hard to get them out of my tanks, it would seem a little ridiculous to re-infest my vivs, so I wouldn't risk it.

-Solly


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i wouldnt suggest adding them to a viv...but in one of my vivs i see one occasionally...but they've never taken hold...its in one of my early multi species tanks i made. there is a day gecko, anole, firebellied newt (think he is still in there) and a trio of azureus...im guessing someone is eating them and keepin them from takin over. in another smaller tank with just a flying gecko in it there are alot more. Might move a frog into there and see what happens.


----------



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

Solly-
I wasn't exactly talking about reintroducing them the the tanks, because then I wouldn't have taken them out in the first place. I was thinking more along the lines of maybe feeding them to newly morphed froglets in temporary tanks. Or if i did put them back into the viv I would place them into a petri dish hoping they wouldn'y manage to get out. 
I guess I was wondering more along the lines of nutrional facts about them. 
Personally I don't have enough millipedes at the moment to have them at a constant supply for the frogs but maybe just as a treat anyhow. I do have one small problem with them already, they are very tiny and I haven't figured out an easy way to separate them from the substrate, they are about the size of freshly hatched silkworms, maybe even a bit smaller. Anyone have any ideas on how to separate them? Thanks. Anthony.


----------

